# proper bandsaw height



## mikeyg813 (May 22, 2012)

I have a ryobi 9" bandsaw and i currently use it on my bench top, which at times is very awkward to use. I want to build a movable stand for it but not sure how high to make it. 
What is the proper height for my bandsaw?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mikeyg813 said:


> I have a ryobi 9" bandsaw and i currently use it on my bench top, which at times is very awkward to use. I want to build a movable stand for it but not sure how high to make it.
> What is the proper height for my bandsaw?


Hi - I've got a little Skil 9" and have the same issue. I built a stand that put the table 48" off the floor and I find that to high for comfort(I'm 5'6"). I've done a little research and most floor standing models have the table height about 40" off the floor, give or take a bit. When (if) I get around to making a new table I think I'll shoot for about that. If I don't manage to upgrade the saw first. That's fairly high on my upgrade list. :smile:


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

Use some milk crates, boxes, etc to fool around with different heights and find one that seems comfortable to you. Don't run the saw, just sit in on the stack and run an imaginary board over the table. That will get you in the ball park.

Make your stand a bit shorter so you can add pieces of plywood under the saw base if you want it higher.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I doubt if there is any proper or standard height for any saw table. Each MFG is going to do their own thing. My saw table is 42" from the floor.


----------

